# برامج مخفية في ويندوز إكس بي في غاية الأهمية



## mina1 (24 يناير 2007)

السلام لكم يا أحبائى

ويندوز إكس بي يحتوي الكثير الكثير من البرامج والملفات المهمة يمكننا من استخدامها لتسهل علينا و تغنينا عن تنصيب البرامج على اجهزتنا ومن ضمن هذه البرامج :

Private Character Editor 
وهو لتصميم الأيقونات والكراكترز ... ويمكنك الوصول إليه من خلال

Start
ومن ثم
Run
وتكتب الأمر التالي
EUDCEDIT
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

iExpress

لتحويل ملفاتك إلى ملفات تنفيذية ... ويمكنك الوصول إليه من خلال

Start
ومن ثم
Run
وتكتب الأمر التالي
iexpress
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Local Group Policy Editor 

ويمكنك الوصول إليه من خلال

Start
ومن ثم
Run
وتكتب الأمر التالي
gpedit.msc 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Disk Cleanup 

يعمل على تنظيف الهارد ديسك لتوفير المساحة 

Start
ومن ثم
Run
وتكتب الأمر التالي

cleanmgr
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Clipboard Viewer 

لعرض الملفات التي تم نسخها وتم حفظها في الكليب بورد

Start
ومن ثم
Run
وتكتب الأمر التالي

clipbrd
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Dr Watson 

لمعالجة بعض مشاكل النظام

Start
ومن ثم
Run
وتكتب الأمر التالي

drwtsn32
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Microsoft Synchronization Manager 

لتتمكن من تصفح صفحات الويب التي تعمل على إضافتها له اثناء عدم الإتصال
Start
ومن ثم
Run
وتكتب الأمر التالي

mobsync
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Windows Media Player 5.1

لإظهار ويندوز ميديا بليير الخاص بويندوز اكس بي

Start
ومن ثم
Run
وتكتب الأمر التالي

mplay32
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

ODBC Data Source Administrator 

للتحكم بالداتا بيس

Start
ومن ثم
Run
وتكتب الأمر التالي

odbcad32
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Windows for Workgroups Chat 

للمحادثة عبر الشبكة

Start
ومن ثم
Run
وتكتب الأمر التالي

winchat
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Driver Verifier Manager 

مفيد لمن لديهم مشاكل في الدرايفرز

Start
ومن ثم
Run
وتكتب الأمر التالي

verifier
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Network shared folder wizard 

لمشاركة الملفات عبر الشبكة الداخلية

Start
ومن ثم
Run
وتكتب الأمر التالي

shrpubw
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

وهناك أيضا

Character Map = charmap

DirectX diagnosis = dxdiag

Object Packager = packager

System Monitor = perfmon

Program Manager = progman

Remote Access phone book = rasphone

Registry Editor = regedt32

File siganture verification tool = sigverif

Volume Contro = sndvol32

System Configuration Editor = sysedit

Syskey = syskey

Microsoft Telnet Client = telnet


----------



## عمود الدين (24 يناير 2007)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## mina1 (24 يناير 2007)

شكرا لردك يا عمود الدين


----------



## kamer14 (2 مارس 2007)

شكا جزيلا عالمعلومات دى وفى نتظار المزيد


----------



## mahy (5 مارس 2007)

نايسسسسسس معلومات رائعة ثانكسسس


----------



## mina1 (9 مارس 2007)

شكرا لمرورك يا قمر انت وماهى


----------



## men@ elgm@l (17 مارس 2007)

ممتاز جداًُ

يباركك الرب


----------



## mina1 (17 مارس 2007)

شكرا لردك يا مينا


----------



## pariah12 (17 مارس 2007)

شكرا


----------



## mina1 (17 مارس 2007)

شكرا لمرورك يا pariah12


----------



## مريم كامل (17 مارس 2007)

مفيد جدا جدا ميرسى


----------



## mina1 (17 مارس 2007)

شكرا لكى يا مريم


----------



## marwan90 (7 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: برامج مخفية في ويندوز إكس بي في غاية الأهمية*

ثانكس وبارككم الرب


----------



## mina1 (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: برامج مخفية في ويندوز إكس بي في غاية الأهمية*

شكرا لردك يا مروان


----------

